# Cuisinart griddler GR-5b



## blueeyedgrl (Apr 15, 2008)

I recently purchased the Cuisinart Griddler digital GR-5B. I got concerned before I even used it and did some research because I have two budgies in my home.

The griddle doesn't even go up to 500 degrees and I know that nonstick surfaces are only harmful at 500+ degrees. I did research and it said the plates were free of PTFE. I called Cuisinart. The Cuisinart rep said the non-stick plates are free of PTFE and made of “Die Cast Aluminum with a coating of Xylan”. The quotes are her exact words. I am extremely concerned about harmful chemicals and fumes because of my birds. The Cuisinart rep told me that the Griddler is free of any PTFE. However, I read that Xylan contains PTFE. I am confused! Does Xylan contain PTFE? Is this Griddler safe to use if I have parrots? Again, I was told the non-stick plates are “Die Cast Aluminum with a coating of Xylan.” Is this product safe to use if I have budgies? I am very concerned and afraid to use it until I know.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

After a quick google search Xylan is composed of fluoropolymers like PTFE, however since it is PTFE-free it must be a different one such as FEP. Just don't go above the maximum temperature and it should be okay, especially if your budgies are far from the kitchen. If you're still concerned I would switch to ceramic kitchenware.


----------

